

Open source html5 roguelike 'Wayward' goes beta - cjh_
http://indierpgs.com/2013/02/wayward-announced-playable/

======
mrcharles
You know, as much as I would like to love this game, I simply don't understand
the ridiculous amount of grind and repetition with respect to trying to
collect resources. Especially when it's attempting, on some level, to be a
reality-analogue.

If I need a branch to make something, I go up to a tree and I _break off a
branch_. If I'm sitting in the middle of a forest, acquiring vines, branches,
and kindling are easy and straightforward things to do. If I am in rocky
terrain, finding round rocks or sharp rocks is also easy.

The interesting gameplay should come from choosing what to combine, not
mindlessly thwacking at something until you are lucky enough to get an item
from it.

------
jiggy2011
Reminds me somewhat of a more fleshed out version of "minicraft", a game
created by Notch (of minecraft fame) in 48 hours for ludum dare.

<http://playminicraft.com/mod.php?m=minicraft-official>

Requires Java plugin!

------
engtech
Very cool. I'm a little lost as to what to do or what my goals are.

A lot like life, really.

------
cjh_
I'm not sure how common this is for HTML5 games, but I really do appreciate
how I can download this and play it locally.

Being forced to always play it online via a webserver is one of the things
that puts me off HTML5 games (or browser based games in general).

------
bmcfeeley
<nit>Wayward</nit>

Looks awesome. As someone who loved tinkering with WoW's UI in my high school
days, I love Unlok's approach to UI customization here. I only wish more big
budget titles would do the same.

~~~
cjh_
Sorry about that, fixed :)

------
aleyan
Looks pretty cool.

Stamina seems to replenish only when moving the character. Used up all stamina
digging at a rock? Take a jog around the block and come back.

------
axusgrad
It worked pretty well. Going back to the webpage picked up where I left off in
the game.

Bad for people who shouldn't be procrastinating :)

------
Skoofoo
Obfuscated CC-licensed code is not open source code.

~~~
cjh_
I was quoting the video on the linked page, about 1:48: "OPEN SOURCE Make your
own modifications and customizations."

------
Skoofoo
Wow, this is the game I've always wanted to play.

~~~
potem
Exactly the same. Minecraft somehow wasn't for me but I love this one!
Although I would rather play it locally on my Linux box.

------
okamiueru
What makes you think this is open source?

------
iamtherockstar
I'm curious how they plan to monetize this. It's hard for me to invest too
much into the "open web" for browser games when there's not a very clear way
of monetizing browser games that doesn't mean "ads".

I feel like ads would affect the user experience. I'd rather be bringing your
attention more to the game, rather than distracting you with things to click
on that will take you away from the game.

~~~
Skoofoo
Many people create games as an artistic venture rather than a business one.

